# Limiting the effects of dust



## Anonymous (23 Dec 2002)

Hi all,

How do you guys & girls keep your sawdust in check? I have been happily producing sawdust for a while, but might soon have something to show for it that will need properly staining, varnishing etc :!: . Until now, I've been generally building fittings for use in my shed, so have not bothered much about dust spoiling the finish.

Apart from the obvious sweeping & vacuuming (I have a 7 year old niece to assist here  ), are there any tricks to limit the effects of dust when finishing a piece. I do not have a 2nd indoor area where I can do my finishing, just my beloved shed.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dec 2002)

Chris
First lets get the normal safety points out the way :wink: , if your niece is sweeping your workshop she should use a mask(I was outraged to find my kids had been using MDF at school sanding and sawing without a mask :x :x )
Do your best to reduce the dust with a vacume on your tools, then vacume the shop and use a tac cloth, when you have finished varnishing your job try not to go into your shop untill its dry  . Just walking around can put a lot of dust into the air and over your new finish  .
Hope this is some help
(santa) (homer) 
Mick B


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dec 2002)

Thanks for the advice Mick,

My niece's christmas present to me is some more masks. I try to avoid MDF in the first place, but take the hint about dust in general

Festive Cliches to all


----------

